# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  قبل دقائق وفاة العلامة الفقيه الإمام ابن جبرين

## العرب

رحم الله هذا الجبل الأشم ..

وغفر لهذا الفقيد الكبير جبر الله مصاب الأمة وأبدلها خيرا

الخبر موثق جدا -

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

رحم الله هذا العالم الجليل و أسكنه فسيح جنانه


http://ibn-jebreen.com/

----------


## فيصل بن المبارك أبو حزم

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
مات علم من أعلام أهل السنة الجماعة ، وفقيه من فقهاء الأمة الإسلامية .
و الله المستعان

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله..
وإن لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم أسكنه أعالي الجنان وأسبل عليه الرحمة والرضوان
وتجاوز عنا وعنه يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا...

----------


## عالي السند

لا حـول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، لقد ثلم في الإسلام ثلمة لا تسدإلى يوم القيامة بوفاة الإمام العلامة المحدث الفقيه المفيد / عبدالله بن جبرين، عظم الله أجركم حميعاً وجبر مصابكم، وجعل ما أصابه رفعة له في الدرجات العلى في الجنة ووالله ستفتقده الدورات العلمية، والمناطق التي يمر بها كل عام في الصيف من دورة إلى دورة، ومن محاضرة إلى محاضرة، أوسع مشايخنا في إلقاء الدروس والإفادة فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون رحم الله العلامة الجبرين بعد هذه المدة التي قضاها في العلم والله انها ثلمة في الدين وهكذا يذهب العلم بذهاب العلماء نسأل الله الثبات على هذا الدين

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...مات الإمام رحمة الله عليه ...وكان رحمة الله ناصرا للحق ذابا عن أهله , رفيقا بأهل السنة ...

متجاوزا عن تعالم البعض ...من الذين نصبوا انفسهم : شرطة على رقاب المسلمين...

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ..وأكرم نزله...

----------


## مشبب آل ناصر

*السلام عليكم* 
*ستكون الصلاة على شيخنا بعد صلاة الظهر غدا في جامع الإمام تركي بن عبدالله  إن شاء الله تعالى*

*مشبب*

----------


## أنس عسيري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ثلم في الأمة آخر
ليست مصيبات الزمان نظائراً .. جُل المصائب دون فقد العالم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

انا الله وانا إليه لارجعون رحم الله الشيخ الوالد عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين وادخله فسيح جناته وفعلاً والله انها ثلمة في الدين و نازلة نزلة باهل السنة والجماعة وجلة لها قلوب المحبين ودمعة لها اعينهم ونسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ وان يجمعنا به في الفردوس الأعلى بمنه وكرمه ورحمته مع الانبياء والصدقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا

----------


## ابو عبد الملك الجهني

انتقل الى رحمة الله شيخنا وإمامنا ووالدنا عبدالله بن الشيخ عبد الرحمن الجبرين في الساعة الثانية والربع من مساء اليوم الاثنين 20/7/1430 اسأل الله ان يتغمد الفقيد برحمته ويلهم اهله الصبرانه قريب مجيب .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله ..
وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا..

----------


## شهاب الدين السعدي

> اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله..
> وإن لله وإنا إليه راجعون
> اللهم أسكنه أعالي الجنان وأسبل عليه الرحمة والرضوان
> وتجاوز عنا وعنه يا أرحم الراحمين.
> اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا...


والله لقد وقع خبره علي كالصاعقة 
وما آلمني أكثر أني قرأت الآن قبل أن يدفن الشيخ العلامة مقالاً كتبه أحد كلاب الشيعة عقد فيه مقارنة بين الشيخ العلامة وبين المغني الأمريكي الهالك منذ أيام 
وترحم فيه على هذا الهالك لأنه كان يساعد الفقراء ويحاول إسعاد الناس بغنائه بينما يدعي على الشيخ العلامة أنه كان إرهابياً تكفيرياً ، وما هذا إلا زيادة في موازين الشيخ وبيان واضح صريح أن الشيخ العلامة  رحمه الله كان شوكة في حلوق الشيعة بل وكل مبتدع 0000
رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## المغربي أبو عمر

هو الموت لامفر منه ولا مهرب(كلمة للشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين بعد وفاة الشيخ بكر ابوزيد غفر الله لهما)http://www.ansarallah.com/play_audio.php?audio=144

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

رحم الله شيخنا وأسكنه فسيح جنانه فقد كان عالما سلفيا تقيا ورعا يحب الناس ويحبونه نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبه -إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون-

----------


## ابـوالـبـراء

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"ولنبلونك   بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين * الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون * أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون"انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى شيخنا وإمامنا ووالدنا الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن ابن جبرين في الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر اليوم الاثنين 20/7/1430هـ وسيصلى عليه ظهر غد الثلاثاء 21/7/1430هـ في جامع الإمام تركي بن عبدالله (الجامع الكبير) بالرياض.نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته وأن يجزيه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء وأن يجعله مع السفرة الكرام البررة في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
مكتب الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين الاثنين 20/7/1430هـ

الأربعاء
20-7-1430هـ
2009-07-13 م
*

----------


## الحاكم ال مهدي

إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا علم الامة لمحزونون ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، اللهم إجرنا في مصبيتنا وأخلفنا خيراً منها.
رحمك الله ، رحمك الله ، رحمك الله

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ، اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## أشجعي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون,
خبر يُقطّع القلب ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

----------


## ابو محمد الشمالي

إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
رحمك الله يا شيخ , إنا القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا شيخ عبدالله لمحزونون 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## أبو أحمد العنزي

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين * الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون * أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون"

سيصلى على الشيخ ظهر غد الثلاثاء 21/7/1430هـ في جامع الإمام تركي بن عبدالله (الجامع الكبير) بالرياض.نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته وأن يجزيه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء وأن يجعله مع السفرة الكرام البررة في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون مكتب الشيخ عبدالله الجبرين الاثنين 20/7/1430هـ


أحسن الله عزاءنا في فقد الشيخ ..*

----------


## أبـو يوسف

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله ..

اللهم أسكنه أعالي الجنان وأسبل عليه الرحمة والرضوان

اللهم وتجاوز عنا وعنه يا أرحم الراحمين.

اللهم ألحقنا وإياه بالصالحين

----------


## أحمد البكري

إنَّا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا و اخلُف لنا خيرًا منها .
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

إنَّا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا و اخلُف لنا خيرًا منها.
اللهم اغفر لشيخنا العلامة ابن جبرين ، وارفع درجته في المهديين ..

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وعظم الله أجركم وأحسن عزاكم إخوتي في الله ، في وفاة الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن جبرين رحمه الله ،* * اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ، واعف عنه وعافه ، وأكرم نزله ، ووسع مدخله ، واغسله بماء وثلج وبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ، وأبدله دارا خيرا من داره ، وأهلا خيرا من أهله ، وزوجا خيرا من زوجه ، وقه فتنة القبر وعذاب النار ... آمين** .*

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

الحمد لله على كل حال ،،إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، عظم الله أجركم جميعا وجبر مصابكم، وجعل ما أصابه رفعة له في الدرجات العلى في الجنة اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## صالح بن محمد العمودي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيرا منها .

----------


## أنس ع ح

*نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته* 
*وأن يجزيه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء* 
*وأن يجعله مع السفرة الكرام البررة في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة* 
*إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.*
*وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## أنس ع ح

*نسأل الله أن يتغمده برحمته* 
*وأن يجزيه عن المسلمين خير الجزاء* 
*وأن يجعله مع السفرة الكرام البررة في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة* 
*إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.*
*وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## أبو الفداء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
والله ليس بعد فقد العلماء من مصاب ..
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفنا خيرا منها

----------


## أبوحاتم الألوكى

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .....وأسكنه فسيح جناته.....

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله؛ 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون؛ 

اللهم إن عبدك عبد الله ابن جبرين في ذمتك وحبل جوارك

فقه فتنة القبر، وعذاب النار

وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق

اللهم فاغفر له وارحمه

إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم

----------


## حارث البديع

رحمك الله يامن صدعت بالحق
ونشرت العلم
وماخفت جير الجائرين
ونصحت لله ورسوله
كنت حقا( موسوعة متحركة)
رحمك الله ياشيخي
قد استفدت منك كثيرا
من بعدك00000000
اللهم اخلفنا خيرا.

----------


## الترياق

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ، اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## المحب الحنبلي

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
ورحمه الله رحمة واسعة ونفع الامة بعلومه

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

*اللهم اغفر لشيخنا ابن جبرين , وارفع درجته في المهديين , وافسح له في قبره , ونور له فيه .*

*إن القلب ليحزن , وإن العين لتدمع , وإنا على فراقكم يا شيخنا لمحزونون , ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا تبارك وتعالى :* *إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلف لنا خيرا منها .*

----------


## إبراهيم أبو الحسوس

لله ماأخذ وله ما أخذ وكل شيء عنده بمقدار وإنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون نسأل الله تعالى أن يرحم شيخنا الفقيد وأن يغمده جنته وينزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وأن يجمعنا به وبمن سبق ومن يلحق مع حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه أجمعين وسلم في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر اللهم اأجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلفنا خيرا منها

----------


## صهيب الجواري

سبحان الله الامة تمر بازمات ونكبات ولابد من العلماء ورثة الانبياء ان يبينو لنا المخرج منها , الله معاك يا شيخ عبدالله ابن جبرين الجبل الخامس بعد ابن باز وابن عثيمين والالباني وبكر ابو زيد واليوم العالم النحرير الجبل الكبير ابن جبرين الله المستعان , انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم احفظ الباقين من علماء الامة وحراس الحدود.

----------


## زكي التلمساني

إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ، اللهم اغفر له وارحمه

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

أنا لله وأنا ألية راجعون
اللهم أجرنا فى مصابنا وأخلفنا خيرا منة
اللهم عاملة بما أنت أهلة ولا تعاملة بم هو أهلة
فأن لا نعلم على الشيخ ألى كل خير
اللهم أرحمة وأرحم أموات المسلمين

----------


## عبد الله الطيب

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه ..

----------


## عبدالله شفيق السرحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
اللهم أجرنا فى مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها
رحم الله فقيد الأمة المحمدية وفقيهها محمد ابن جبرين

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه 

اللهم اجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلفما خيرا منها

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قصيدة قديمة قيلت في شيخنا رحمه الله تعالى بالكاد استطعت ان اكملها 
ياشيخنا الجبرين فاض هوانا * والحب في الرحمن شد عرانا  
ياشيخنا الجبرين ألف تحية * ألقي بها في روعكم أفنانا  
ياشيخنا الجبرين من هذا الذي * سيلوم فينا الحب إن هو بان  
ياشيخنا الجبرين حب لقائكم * أرخى علينا حبله جذلانا  
ماأطيب الصوت الرخيم فإن في * نبراتكم نوع به أشجانا  
قل للصباح إذا تنفس ضوئه * فالضوء من شيخي غدا عنوانا 

بل أخبر القمر المنير إذا بدا: * (نور الإمام نراه قد وافانا)  
فيض من العلم الغزير تحدرت * من نور فيه وقد بدت ألوانا  
يلقي الفوائد بيننا منظومة * قل كالجواهر قد بدت لمعانا  
وإذا تراه ترى كأن منارة * من علمه غطت بذاك أذانا  
العلم مرسوم على أخلاقه * والزهد فيه قد ابتنى فأبان  
أما التواضع لاتسل عن مثله * ستكل نفسك أن ترى صنوانا  
بل سائل الصبر الجميل تجد به * نوعا جليلا فاق كل منانا  
فاق الشبيبة في السباق فلاترى * إلا الغبار قد اعتلى وأبان  
شيخ بنى إقدامه بقواعد * في الدين لن تبلى ولن تتوانى 

وبنى بها صرح العلوم مدرسا * فشدى بإيمان به وتفانى  
يارب فاغفر للحبيب وزدبه * علما وزد عمرا به أزمانا

واحفظه من كل الشرور وكن له * دوما مجيرا من أذى يصلانا

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

رحم الله الشيخ العلامة الجبرين
ان لله وانا اليه راجعون 
 جبر الله مصابكم، وأحسن عزاءكم، وغفر لميتكم، إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى، وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى، فعليكم بالصبر والاحتساب.

----------


## هشام فاروق

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون...ذهاب العلم بقبض العلماء...رحمه الله و أحسن جزاءه...

----------


## وادي الذكريات

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه 
ويجعل مثواه الفردوس الاعلى .
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه 
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه 
ربنا يغفر له ويرحمه 
ويسكنه الفردوس الأعلى 
وأن يرحمنا ويرحم كل المسلمين . 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .

----------


## أنس الشامي

إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 
اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِلشَّيْخِ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ فَوْقَ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ
اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ ، وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ وَعَافِهِ ، وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ ، وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ ، وَاغْسِلْهُ بِمَاءٍ وَثَلْجٍ وَبَرَدٍ ، وَنَقِّهِ مِنَ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا يُنَقَّى الثَّوْبُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ ، وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ ، وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ ، وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ ، وَقِهِ فِتْنَةَ الْقَبْرِ وَعَذَابَ النَّارِ
اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْفَعْ دَرَجَتَهُ فِي الْمَهْدِيِّينَ ، وَاخْلُفْهُ فِي عَقِبِهِ فِي الْغَابِرِينَ ، وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلَهُ يَا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ ، وَافْسَحْ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ ، وَنَوِّرْ لَهُ فِيهِ
اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ ذَنْبَهُ ، وَأَدْخِلْهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا

----------


## فريد المرادي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...

رحم الله الشيخ العلامة عبد الله الجبرين وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، آمين ...

----------


## نبيل عليش الجزائري

إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون 
إن العين لتدمع و إن القلب ليحزن و إني بفراقك يا بن جبرين لمحزون
اللهم اغفر لعبدك العلامة ابن جبرين و ارحمه و اعف عنه إنك عفو غفور

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن العتيبي

إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا علم الامة لمحزونون ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، اللهم آجرنا في مصبيتنا وأخلفنا خيراً منها.

اللهم ارحمه وغفر له .

----------


## أبو وسام السلفى

إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع وإنا على فراقك يا علم الامة لمحزونون 
ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، 

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، اللهم آجرنا في مصبيتنا وأخلفنا خيراً منها.

اللهم ارحمه وغفر

----------


## عبدالاعلى

> رحم الله هذا الجبل الأشم ..
> 
> وغفر لهذا الفقيد الكبير جبر الله مصاب الأمة وأبدلها خيرا
> 
> الخبر موثق جدا -


إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
(إن الله لاينزع العلم إنتزاعا ولكن ينزعه بقبض العلماء)
نسأل الله الرحيم الكريم أن يغفر للشيخ ويرحمه وألا يحرمنا أجره وألا يفتننا بعده وأن يخلف الأمة بعده من هو مثله أو خيرا فأولئك أئمة الهدى ومصابيح الأمة

----------


## جمانة انس

أحسن الله عزاءكم بالشيخ وأعظم أجركم . 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،
 اللهم آجرنا في مصيبتنا واخلف لنا خيرا منها

----------


## عبدالاعلى

> إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 
> اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِلشَّيْخِ ، اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ فَوْقَ كَثِيرٍ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ
> اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْحَمْهُ ، وَاعْفُ عَنْهُ وَعَافِهِ ، وَأَكْرِمْ نُزُلَهُ ، وَوَسِّعْ مُدْخَلَهُ ، وَاغْسِلْهُ بِمَاءٍ وَثَلْجٍ وَبَرَدٍ ، وَنَقِّهِ مِنَ الْخَطَايَا كَمَا يُنَقَّى الثَّوْبُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الدَّنَسِ ، وَأَبْدِلْهُ دَارًا خَيْرًا مِنْ دَارِهِ ، وَأَهْلًا خَيْرًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ ، وَزَوْجًا خَيْرًا مِنْ زَوْجِهِ ، وَقِهِ فِتْنَةَ الْقَبْرِ وَعَذَابَ النَّارِ
> اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ وَارْفَعْ دَرَجَتَهُ فِي الْمَهْدِيِّينَ ، وَاخْلُفْهُ فِي عَقِبِهِ فِي الْغَابِرِينَ ، وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلَهُ يَا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ ، وَافْسَحْ لَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ ، وَنَوِّرْ لَهُ فِيهِ
> اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لَهُ ذَنْبَهُ ، وَأَدْخِلْهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ مُدْخَلًا كَرِيمًا


 آمين

----------


## السكران التميمي

أنعم الله عليك يا شيخنا الفقيد بلا امتنان، وأجزل مواهبه لك بلا امتحان، ورفع قدرك ومنزلتك على مماثلة الأقران، وجعل ذكرك وعلمك زاداً للركبان، يا من نصر الدين والحق بقلمه وهو تعبان، فختم الله لك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنان.

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون؛ وأعظم الله أجور المسلين بهذا المصاب الجلل.
وما خلّفه الشيخ من علم وتراث وطلبة علم لهو عزاء لنا فيه، فتقبله اللهم عندك قد رضينا عنه فارض عنه، فقد شهدنا له بالخير.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ
اللهم أرحم شيخنا وثبته عند السؤال اللهم يآآحي يآآقيـوم أرحمنــآ إذآ صرنــــآآ إلى ماصآآر إليه  إرحمنا إذا صرنا في القبور لوحدنآآآ  وثبتنآآ عند السؤآآل

----------


## أبو مالك العنابي

إن القلب ليحزن, و إن العين لتدمع و إنا على فراقك يا شيخ لمحزنون, و إن لا نقول إلا ما يرضي الله
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا هذه و عوضنا خيرا منها
أعظم الله أجر الأمة, و أحسن عزائها, و غفر لميتها.

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

وإننا نتضرع إلى الله تعالى القدير أن يجعل كل ما قدمه الشيخ رحمه الله للإسلام والمسلمين في ميزان حسناته , وأن يلحقه بالصالحين , ويسكنه فسيح جناته , ويلهم ذويه وأهل بيته الصبر والسلوان , وأن يحفظ لأمّتنا فقهاءها الأفاضل وعلماءها الأجلاّء , وأن ينفعنا بعلمهم , إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .
اللهمّ لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تفتنا بعده , واغفر لنا وله .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

رحمك الله يا شيخنا وجمعنا الله بك وبمن نحب في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه .. اشهد انك اديت الامانه ونصحت الامه وجاهدت في الله حق جهاده .

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

اللهم ارحم عبدك الفقير عبدالله بن جبرين واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
اللهم ارحم عبدك الفقير عبدالله بن جبرين واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
اللهم ارحم عبدك الفقير عبدالله بن جبرين واجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين آمين

----------


## عبدربه العامري

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

غفر الله له وللمسلمين 

اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا وأخلفنا خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

_اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله..
وإن لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم أسكنه أعالي الجنان وأسبل عليه الرحمة والرضوان
وتجاوز عنا وعنه يا أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم أجرنا في مصيبتنا..._

----------


## صـالح

انالله وانا اليه راجعون

رحم الله الشيخ وغفرله ورفعه في علييين

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

عدد من أحبة الشيخ في مستشفى التخصصي قبل إعلان خبر وفاة الشيخ الجبرين
هنا : http://www.aleqt.com/2009/07/14/article_252032.html

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

مشهد جنازة الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> مشهد جنازة الشيخ ابن جبرين رحمه الله


إن لله وإن إلية راجعون

----------


## العطاب الحميري

رحم الله الشيخ العلامة الإمام ابن جبرين
وأسكنه فسيح جناته وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون...

أهكذا البدر تخفي نوره الحفر ********* ويفقد العلم لا عين ولا أثر 
خبت مصابيح كنا نستضىء بها******** وطوحت للمغيب الأنجم الزهر 
واستحكمت غربة الإسلام وانكسفت****** شمس العلوم التي يهدي بها البشر

----------


## ابن محمود القريشي

اللهم ارحم عبدك الضعيف "عبد الله الجبرين" وأسكنه فسيح جناتك
اللهم ارحم شيبته وآنس وحشته ...

----------


## بلقاسمي الجزائري

لايختلف عاقلان  من اهل العلم بأن الشيخ كان عالما عاملا  ولا يطعن في سلفيته إلا حاسد أو جاهل لذا  كثير ممن ينوهون بالشيخ حينما تذكرهم بمقاله المنصف أو فتواه المشهورة في الدفاع عن دعاة عاملين من امثال حسن البنا وسيد قطب سيثورون وربما يطعنون وكلنا نعلم أن منهج البعض الطعن في كل من يدافع ويشيد بالمبتدعين الضالين حسب قواعدهم!
رحمك الله ياشيخ وجعل لشاهدتك المنصفة شهادة صفاء سريرة وانصاف لكل  داعية

----------


## إبراهيم المسعود

رحمه الله وأعلى درجته وعوضنا خيرا

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

الصلاة في الجامع الكبير ظهرا والدفن في العود

*الديوان الملكي السعودي ينعى الشيخ العلامة الجبرين*



لوحة وضعت عند باب ثلاجة المستشفى توضح مكان العزاء ووقت الصلاة على الشيخ الجبرين الذي تظهر صورته في الإطار. صورة خاصة بـ "الاقتصادية الالكترونية". 
صدر اليوم عن الديوان الملكي البيان التالي :
انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى هذا اليوم الاثنين 20 / 7 / 1430هـ فضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن بن جبرين إثر مرض عانى منه ، وسيصلى عليه ـ إن شاء الله ـ بعد صلاة ظهر يوم غد الثلاثاء 21 / 7 / 1430هـ بجامع الإمام تركي بن عبدالله في مدينة الرياض. تغمده الله بواسع رحمته ومغفرته وأسكنه فسيح جنته. ( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ).
وكان الشيخ الجبرين عضو هيئة كبار العلماء انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالى بعد ظهر اليوم بعد تعرضة لإنتكاسه مساء أمس الأحد. وقال مراسل "الاقتصادية الالكترونية" أن مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي يشهد حاليا حضور عدد كبير من طلاب ومريديه الشيخ ومحبيه الذين وفدوا من كل مكان. وسيصلى على الفقيد ظهر الغد في جامع الإمام تركي بن عبد الله في وسط الرياض (الجامع الكبير) بحسب إفادات لأبناء الفقيد الذين يتلقون التعازي حاليا في المستشفى. ومنع كثير من الأشخاص من الدخول إلى غرفة الشيخ التي كانت يتواجد فيها قبل وفاته لإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة عليه.وقال شهود عيان إن المستشفى ومنزل الشيخ شهدا بعد عصر اليوم توافد أعدادا كبيرة من مريدي الشيخ من مناطق بعيدة وخاصة من القصيم.ويتواجد منذ نهاية صلاة العشاء الليلة عدد كبير من طلاب الشيخ وأحبائه في منزله الذي بدا حزينا. وعم الحزن مساجد الرياض وقت صلاة المغرب حيث انتشر الخبر وضجت المساجد بالدعاء له بالرحمة والمغفرة. ويقول أحد أبناء الشيخ أنه عانى منذ سبعة أشهر من مشاكل في القلب اشتدت خلال الشهرين الماضيين. وقال مكتب الشيخ في موقعه على الإنترنت إن الدفن سيكون في مقبرة العود في الرياض.

منزل الشيخ ويظهر مجموعة من المعزين عند باب المنزل

منزل في قمة التواضع رحمة الله اسكنة فسيح جنانه


وولد الشيخ وهو عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن فهد بن حمد بن جبرين من آل رشيد من عطية بن زيد وبنو زيد قبيلة مشهورة بنجد كان أصل وطنهم مدينة شقراء ثم نزح بعضهم إلى بلدة القويعية في قلب نجد وتملكوا هناك.سنة 1352هـ في إحدى قرى القويعية ونشأ في بلدة الرين وابتدأ بالتعلم في عام 1359هـ وحيث لم يكن هناك مدارس مستمرة تأخر في إكمال الدراسة ولكنه أتقن القرآن وسنه اثنا عشر عاما وتعلم الكتابة وقواعد الإملاء البدائية ثم ابتدأ في الحفظ وأكمله في عام 1367هـ وكان قد قرأ قبل ذلك في مبادئ العلوم ففي النحو على أبيه قرأ أول الآجرومية وكذا متن الرحبية في الفرائض وفي الحديث الأربعين النووية حفظا وعمدة الأحكام بحفظ بعضها .
وبعد أن أكمل حفظ القرآن ابتدأ في القراءة على شيخه الثاني بعد أبيه وهو الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد الشثري المعروف بأبي حبيب وكان جل القراءة عليه في كتب الحديث ابتداء بصحيح مسلم ثم بصحيح البخاري ثم مختصر سنن أبى داود وبعض سنن الترمذي مع شرحه تحفة الأحوذي .

صور خاصة بـ "الاقتصادية الالكترونية" من داخل التخصصي بعد لحظات من إعلان وفاة الشيخ الجبرين الذي تظهر صورته في الإطار.



وقرأ سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام كله وقرأ شرح ابن رجب على الأربعين المسمى جامع العلوم والحكم في شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم وقرأ بعض نيل الأوطار على منتقى الأخبار وقرأ تفسير ابن جرير وهو مليء بالأحاديث المسندة والآثار الموصولة وكذا تفسير ابن كثير وقرأ كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد وأتقن حفظ أحاديثه وآثاره وأدلته وقرأ بعض شروحه وقرأ في الفقه الحنبلي متن الزاد حفظا وقرا معظم شرحه .

وكذا قرأ في كتب أخرى في الأدب والتأريخ والتراجم واستمر إلى أول عام أربع وسبعين حيث انتقل مع شيخه أبي حبيب إلى الرياض وانتظم طالبا في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي فدرس فيه القسم الثانوي في أربع سنوات وحصل على الشهادة الثانوية عام 1377هـ وكان ترتيبه الثاني بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم أربعة عشر طالبا ثم انتظم في القسم العالي في المعهد المذكور ومدته أربع سنوات ومنح الشهادة الجامعية عام 1381هـ وكان ترتيبه الأول بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم أحد عشر طالبا وعدلت هذه الشهادة بكلية الشريعة .

وفي عام 1388هـ انتظم في معهد القضاء العالي ودرس فيه ثلاث سنوات ومنح شهادة الماجستير عام 1390هـ بتقدير جيد جدا وبعد عشر سنين سجل في كلية الشريعة بالرياض للدكتوراه وحصل على الشهادة في عام 1407هـ بتقدير ممتاز مع مرتبة الشرف وأثناء هذه المدة وقبلها كان يقرأ على أكابر العلماء ويحضر حلقاتهم ويناقشهم ويسأل ويستفيد من زملائه ومن مشائخهم في المذاكرة والمجالس العادية والبحوث العلمية والرحلات والاجتماعات المعتادة التي لا تخلو من فائدة أو بحث في دليل وتصحيح قول ونحوه.
منقول

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

( زرت الشيخ ابن جبرين في يوم من الأيام اريده في موضوع معين فواجهة التواضع وبحر العلم مع ان اللقاء كان مايقارب ربع ساعه فأستفد منه دروس كثيره منها : 
1ـ حسن استقباله وترحيبه مع انه كبير في السن وذو شئن وعالم (اذا كانت النفوس كباراا تعبت في مرادها الأجسام).
2ـ التواضع الذي ابهر الجميع * أردت تقبيل رأسه فأمسكني مع رقبتي بقوه وأخذ يردد استغفر الله استغرالله *.
3ـ المجلس كان عامراا بطلاب العلم والمواطنين والبسطاء وغيرهم .
4ـ دقته رحمه الله في المواعيد وحرصه الشديد على تبليغ دين الله * وانا جالس بجانبه اخرج الساعه من جيبه ونظر وقال لأبنه د/عبدالرحمن حفظه الله نسيت عندي محاضره في حي الجنادريه فتذكر ابنه وقال استعنا بالله . تأمل على كبر سنه ما نسي مواعيده (وكما قال احد السلف اعضاء حفظنها عن المعاصي في الصغر فحفظتنا في الكبر).
5ـ زهده رحمه الله فإنك عندما تنظر الى منزله وملابسه وسيارته تقول هذا من عامة الناس ، ويحكي لي احد طلبة الشيخ انهم كانو معتكفين في الحرم وكان الشيخ يتخفى من الناس وقد جلس عند احد السواري فأتاه شخص ووضع في جيبه عشرة ريالات فلحق به الشيخ وقال يابني لست محتاج ابحث عن محتاج واعطه اياها.
6ـ الإبتسامه التي لا تغادر محياه في المسجد في المنزل في الشارع .
لعمرك مالرزية بفقد مال ... ولا فقد شاة ولابعيرو
ولكن الرزية بفقد علم ... اذا مات مات معه نفر كثيرو
اللهم ارحم شيخنا واسكنه فسيح جناتك ، اللهم لاتحرمنا اجره ولاتفتنا بعده.
منقول

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

*تقرير بالصور عن حيات وومات الشيخ الجبرين رحمه الله* 


غيب الموت العالم الكبير فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين عضو الإفتاء سابقا, الذي عاش فترة في صراع مع المرض، وتمت معالجته في أكبر المستشفيات الألمانية على نفقة الدولة، وتحسنت صحته حينذاك، ثم عاد إلى بلاده وكان تحت إشراف فريق طبي كبير في المستشفى التخصصي في الرياض، وتعرض بعد عودته لانتكاسة في صحته، واستمرت صحته في تدهور وعدم استجابة للعلاج إلى أن غادر الحياة منتقلا إلى رحمة ربه عند الساعة الثانية والربع من مساء أمس الإثنين، وسيصلى عليه في جامع الإمام تركي بن عبد الله في الرياض بعد صلاة ظهر اليوم.
وكانت وفاته بعد سنوات حافلة بالعطاء قضاها في التعلم والتعليم والإفتاء وإلقاء دروس في المساجد, حيث أضحى أحد أبرز العلماء على مستوى العالم الإسلامي، والشيخ الجبرين عبد الله بن إبراهيم بن فهد بن حمد بن جبرين من آل رشيد, وهم فخذ من عطية بن زيد, وبنو زيد قبيلة مشهورة في نجد كان أصل وطنهم مدينة شقراء ثم نزح بعضهم إلى بلدة القويعية في قلب نجد وتملكوا هناك.

مولده وحياته العلمية

ولد الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين سنة 1352هـ في إحدى قرى القويعية ونشأ في بلدة الرين وبدأ بالتعلم في عام 1359هـ, وحيث لم تكن هناك مدارس مستمرة تأخر في إكمال الدراسة ولكنه أتقن القرآن وسنه 12 عاماً، وتعلم الكتابة وقواعد الإملاء البدائية، ثم بدأ في الحفظ وأكمله عام 1367هـ, وكان قد قرأ قبل ذلك في مبادئ العلوم.
ففي النحو على أبيه قرأ أول الأجرومية، وكذا متن الرحبية في الفرائض، وفي الحديث الأربعين النووية حفظاً، وعمدة الأحكام بحفظ بعضها، وبعد أن أكمل حفظ القرآن بدأ في القراءة على شيخه الثاني بعد أبيه وهو الشيخ عبد العزيز بن محمد الشثري المعروف بأبي حبيب، وكان جل القراءة عليه في كتب الحديث ابتداء بصحيح مسلم ثم بصحيح البخاري ثم مختصر سنن أبي داود وبعض سنن الترمذي مع شرحه تحفة الأحوذي، وقرأ سبل السلام شرح بلوغ المرام كله، وقرأ شرح ابن رجب على الأربعين المسمى جامع العلوم والحكم في شرح خمسين حديثا من جوامع الكلم، وقرأ بعض نيل الأوطار على منتقى الأخبار، وقرأ تفسير ابن حرير وهو مليء بالأحاديث المسندة والآثار الموصولة، وكذا تفسير ابن كثير، وقرأ كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد وأتقن حفظ أحاديثه وآثاره وأدلته، وقرأ بعض شروحه، وقرأ في الفقه الحنبلي متن الزاد حفظاً، وقرأ معظم شرحه، وكذا قرأ في كتب أخرى في الأدب والتاريخ والتراجم.
واستمر إلى أول عام 1374 حيث انتقل مع شيخه أبو حبيب إلى الرياض، وانتظم طالباً في معهد إمام الدعوة العلمي فدرس فيه القسم الثانوي في أربع سنوات، وحصل على الشهادة الثانوية عام 1377هـ وكان ترتيبه الثاني بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم 14 طالباً، ثم انتظم في القسم العالي في المعهد المذكور ومدته أربع سنوات ومنح الشهادة الجامعية عام 1381هـ وكان ترتيبه الأول بين الطلاب الناجحين البالغ عددهم 11 طالباً، وعدلت هذه الشهادة بكلية الشريعة.
وفي عام 1388هـ انتظم في معهد العالي للقضاء ودرس فيه ثلاث سنوات ومنح شهادة الماجستير عام 1390هـ بتقدير جيد جداً.
في عام 1390هـ ناقش رسالة الدكتوراة وحظيت بمناقشة كبار العلماء لها وكانت عن شرح كتاب شرح الزركشي, وكان المناقشان: الشيخ صالح بن محمد اللحيدان رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء سابقا، وسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ المفتي العام في المملكة حاليا، وكانا يدرّسان في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود آنذاك، والمشرف على الرسالة كان الدكتور عبد الله بن علي الركبان عضو هيئة كبار العلماء سابقا، وقد أثنوا على رسالته.
تزوج من زوجة واحدة ورزق منها 12 مولوداً من الذكور والإناث مات بعضهم في الصغر، والموجودون ثلاثة ذكور وست إناث، وقد تزوج جميعهم، وولد لأغلبهم أولاد من البنات والبنين، وأكبرهم الدكتور عبد الرحمن، ومن أبنائه أيضا سليمان.
طلب فضيلة الشيخ الجبرين ـ رحمه الله ـ العلم على عدد كبير من المشايخ والعلماء، وكان أول طلب للعلم على يد والده ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ فقد بدأ بتعليمه القراءة والكتابة في عام 59 وقد أفاد كثيراً بحسن تربيته وتلقينه, ومن أكبر المشايخ الذين تأثر بهم شيخه الكبير عبد العزيز بن محمد أبو حبيب الشثري الذي قرأ عليه أكثر الأمهات في الحديث وفي التفسير والتوحيد والعقيدة والفقه والأدب والنحو والفرائض وحفظ عليه كثيرا من المتون وتلقى عنه شرحها والتعليق على الشروح، واستفاد من الشيخ صالح بن مطلق الذي كان إماماً وخطيباً في إحدى القرى في الرين, وقد قرأ عليه بعض الكتب في العقيدة والحديث.
ومن المشايخ الذين قرأ عليهم وتابع دروسهم سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ وهو غني عن التعريف به، وقد تلقى عليه مع التلاميذ دروساً نظامية عندما افتتح معهد إمام الدعوة في شهر صفر عام 1374هـ وتولى تدريس أغلب المواد الشرعية كالتوحيد والفقه والحديث والعقيدة، فدرسه في الحديث بلوغ المرام مرتين في القسم الثانوي والقسم العالي، وفي الفقه متن زاد المستنقع وشرحه الروض المربع مرتين أيضاً بتوسع غالباً في شرح كل جملة والتلاميذ يتابعون ويكتبون الفوائد المهمة.
وسماحة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد بن حميد المتوفى سنة 1402هـ وقرأ على الشيخ عبد الرزاق عفيفي.
واستفاد أيضاً من مشايخ آخرين دراسة غير نظامية وأشهرهم سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز - رحمه الله ـ الذي لازمه في أغلب الحلقات التي يقيمها في الجامع الكبير في الرياض بعد العصر وبعد الفجر والمغرب بحيث يحضره العدد الكثير ويدرس في فنون منوعة.

تولى عديدا من الأعمال الدعوية وقام بمسؤوليتها على الوجه المطلوب, وهذه أبرز الأعمال التي تقلدها:

1- أولها أن بعث مع الدعاة إلى الحدود الشمالية في أول عام 1380هـ بأمر الملك سعود.

2- عين مدرساً في معهد إمام الدعوة في شعبان عام 1381هـ إلى عام 1395هـ .

3- في عام 1395هـ انتقل إلى كلية الشريعة في الرياض وتولى تدريس التوحيد للسنة الأولى وهو متن التدمرية.

4- في عام 1402هـ انتقل إلى رئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء والدعوة والإرشاد باسم عضو إفتاء، وتولى الفتاوى الشفهية والهاتفية والكتابة على بعض الفتاوى السريعة.
5- عين إماماً في مسجد آل حماد في الرياض في شهر شوال عام 1389هـ حتى هدم المسجد.

بداية تدريسه في المساجد

بدأ بالتدريس في المساجد في عام 1387هـ وبدأ تدريس الفرائض لعدد قليل ثم تدريس التوحيد والأصول الثلاثة وكشف الشبهات والعقيدة الواسطية ونحوها لعدد كثير في مسجد آل حماد في آخر عام 1389هـ وحصل إقبال شديد على تلك الحلقات، وكان أغلب الطلاب من مدرسة تحفيظ القرآن الذين توافدوا من جنوب المملكة ومن اليمانيين الوافدين لأجل التعلم, وأقام تلك الدروس بعد الفجر أكثر من ساعة أو ساعتين وبعد الظهر كذلك وبعد العصر غالباً وبعد المغرب إلى العشاء واستمر ذلك حتى هدم المسجد المذكور حيث نقلت الدروس إلى مسجد الحمادي، حيث توافد إليه الطلاب بكثرة في أغلب الأوقات للدراسة في العلوم الشرعية كالحديث والتوحيد والفقه وأصوله والمصطلح وغيرها، ثم في عام 1398هـ أنابه بن باز في غيابه.

دروسه في المساجد واستقراره في مسجد الراجحي

ألقى الدروس في عديد من المساجد بعد أن ضاق منزله باستقبال الطلاب عندما انتقل إلى حي السويدي عام 1402هـ حيث نقل دروسه إلى مسجد البرغش.
ودرس في مسجد الملوحي والسالم وكذلك مسجد سليمان الراجحي في حي الربوة في مسجد سوق الخضار في عتيقة بتوجيه من الشيخ بن باز لكثرة من يصلي فيه فلبى رغبته وأقام فيه درساً أسبوعياً، واستقر جميع دروسه في جامع الراجحي في شبرا بعد أن كبر في السن، وأصبح هذا الجامع الذي كان قريبا من منزله مقر جميع دروسه إلا ما ندر.

مؤلفات رأت النور

يملك الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين ـ رحمه الله ـ ثروة علمية كبيرة, ولعل من المؤلفات التي طبعت من هذه الثروة العلمية عدد من الرسائل والكتب وهي كما يلي:

أولها البحث المقدم لنيل درجة الماجستير عام 1390هـ

1- أخبار الآحاد في الحديث النبوي.

2- التدخين مادته وحكمه في الإسلام.

3- الجواب الفائق في الرد على مبدل الحقائق.

4- التعليقات على متن اللمعة.

5- تحقيق شرح الزركشي على مختصر الخرفي) رسالة الدكتوراة.

6- الإسلام بين الإفراط والتفريط.

7- طلب العلم وفضل العلماء.

8- الإجابات البهية في المسائل الرمضانية.

مسؤولية الثروة العلمية وأبناؤه

لا شك أن الثروة العلمية التي يملكها الشيخ عبد الله بن جبرين ـ رحمه الله ـ متمثلة في عديد من الشروحات لعديد من الدروس العلمية والمحاضرات, ولا سيما أن عديدا من الكتب شرحها ولكن ما زال معظمها في بطون الأشرطة وأقراص الكمبيوتر وهي تحتاج إلى جهد كبير من أبنائه للاعتناء بهذه الثروة الكبيرة، وإخراجها ليستفيد منها طلبة العلم في جميع أنحاء العالم الإسلامي.


المفتي : لا يمكن لأحد أن يوفي الراحل حقه


رئيس هيئة كبار العلماء والمفتي العام للمملكة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله آل الشيخ في حديث بعد إعلان نبأ رحيل الشيخ بن جبرين أنه «لا يمكن لأحد أن يوفي الراحل حقه، الرجل عالم فاضل من العلماء المتواضعين ومن العاملين في مجال الدعوة والخير، والصابر على نقل العلم، ومن خيار المسلمين كما نعلم ولا نزكي على الله أحدا». 
وزاد: «لا نقول خسارة رحيله ولكن أجل محتوم ويوم موعود، وهذا حكم الله، يقيم دورات علمية في مناطق المملكة كافة وعلى مدار السنة، ويقرأ في اليوم الواحد أكثر من 20 كتاباً، وأعرفه معرفة جيدة ولازمته كثيراً... والرجل خير في كل أحواله، وندعو له بالمغفرة من الله سبحانه».























شارك الآلاف من المواطنين والمقيمين من مختلف أنحاء المملكة , ومن دول خليجية في تشييع جنازة العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين , في مشهد مؤثر ومهيب , يدل على حب الناس للشيخ ومكانته – رحمه الله – عند الجميع . فقد تدفق آلاف المشيعين أمس إلى منطقة قصر الحكم , التي يقع فيها جامع الأمام تركي بن عبد الله "الجامع الكبير" منذ الصباح الباكر , وتمركزوا حول المسجد , الذي فتح أبوابه بين العاشرة وخمس دقائق – تقريبا- ليمتلأ عن أخره في الحادية عشر والربع وتغلق بوابات المسجد والساحات الداخلية , في الوقت الذي امتلأت مواقف المعيقلية وأسواق التعمير والديرة حتى جوانب طريق الملك فهد بالسيارات , واضطر الكثيرون إلى ترك سياراتهم في أماكن بعيدة من المسجد , وساروا مسافات طويلة للوصول إلى الساحات الخارجية للجامع , في الوقت الذي أغلقت فيه الدوريات الطرق المؤدية للمسجد بعد أن اكتظت بالسيارات ولم يعد هناك موضع لأي سيارة .
*وقبل حلول أذان الظهر كانت الساحات الخارجية للمسجد قد امتلأت بالمشيعين , الذين كان جلهم من الشباب , وظهر على وجوه الكثيرين اثر السفر, فهناك من جاءوا من القصيم ومن الشرقية والغربية, وكافة مناطق المملكة , كذلك شوهدت لوحات سيارات كويتية وبحرينية وإماراتية .*

*المشهد كان مهيبا , والتأثر باديا على الوجوه , الكل يتسابق للحاق بأداء صلاة الظهر وصلاة الجنازة على فقيه الأمة , رغم حرارة الجو , والتي ارتفعت معدلاتها بشكل كبير خلال هذا الأسبوع , ووقت الظهيرة تبلغ درجة حرارة الرياض ذروتها ,ورغم ذلك لم نشاهد من يحمل مظلة يستظل بها , الجميع تركوا كل شيء وأخذوا يهرولون في اتجاه المسجد , ولوحظ وجود بعض المعوقين جاؤوا لحضور الجنازة .*

*أما الموقف داخل الجامع فقد كان مهيبا , حيث الزحام الشديد , والتأثر على وجوه الجميع , وتزاحم على الصفوف الأمامية , وحاول رجال الأمن بالتعاون مع طلبة العلم تهدئة المشيعين , ودعوتهم لالتزام الهدوء , والحفاظ على وقار المكان , وتم بصعوبة شديدة عمل حاجز من رجال الأمن حول الجثمان وخلف الإمام , وبعد محاولات استمرت أكثر من خمس دقائق , أم الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود المصلين لصلاة الظهر , وظهر بجانبه أبناء الشيخ وبعض أخوانه , وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سطام بن عبد العزيز أمير منطقة الرياض بالنيابة و صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز رئيس الهيئة العامة للسياحة والآثار وصاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سعود بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز , وعدد من أصحاب السمو الملكي , وفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله بن حميد رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء , وعدد من العلماء والرئيس العام لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الشيخ عبد العزيز الحمين , والشيخ ابراهيم الهويمل وكيل الرئيس العام للهيئات , وحشد كبير من الدعاة والمشايخ والقضاة وأساتذة الجامعات وطلبة العلم , ورجال الهيئات , وشرائح من كافة فئات المجتمع السعودي , وعدد كبير من المقيمين* 





*وكان الموقف خارج المسجد صعبا للغاية حيث الحرارة الشديدة , واضطرار الكثيرون للجوء إلى المظلات التي لم تستوعب سوى أعداد قليلة , ولجأ الكثيرون للصلاة داخل مقر فرع الرئاسة العامة لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر , المجاور للمسجد , كذلك في المحلات التجارية القريبة , ولم تمنع حرارة الشمس الحارقة جموع المصلين من الاصطفاف للصلاة في الساحات ,واضطر الكثيرون لإعادة صلاة الظهر لأنهم وقفوا في أماكن متقدمة من الإمام دون علمهم , ولكن تطوع بعض طلبة العلم لتنبيههم إلى ذلك , فقاموا بأداء صلاة الظهر بعد أداء صلاة الجنازة .*

*وبعد أداء صلاة الظهر حدث بعض التزاحم في داخل المسجد في محاولة من بعض المشيعين الاقتراب من جثمان الشيخ ليشارك في حمل النعش , وقد أعلن الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ عن صلاة الجنازة على العلامة الجبرين وإحدى الأميرات, وما إن كبر الدكتور عبد الله حتى سمع صوت البكاء في مكبر صوت المسجد , والمرجح أن يكون من بعض أبنائه لاقتراب صوت البكاء من مكبر الصوت .*

*عقب أداء صلاة الجنازة كان الموقف أسهل كثيرا عن الداخل , حيث هرول المشيعون في اتجاه سياراتهم للوصول إلى مقبرة العود التي لا تبعد أكثر من ألفي متر "2كم"من منطقة قصر الحكم , وهو الذي دفع الكثيرون إلى السير على الأقدام إلى المقبرة , سالكين شوارع "التميري" و"تركي بن محمد" و"الملك فيصل" و"طارق بن زياد" وصولا إلى شارع البطحاء والاتجاه نحو مقبرة العود غربا, الواقعة في "حي البطحاء" بالقرب من حي "منفوحة".*

*ولكن الوضع داخل المسجد كان غاية في الصعوبة , تزاحم شديد للمشاركة في حمل الجثمان , وجهود مكثفة من رجال الأمن لضبط الأمر , وكاد يطيح الكثيرون على الأرض , واستغرق خروج جثمان الشيخ من المسجد فترة ما بين 20 و25 دقيقة , ولولا الحاجز القوي الذي ضربه رجال الأمن حول النعش لكان الأمر استمر أكثر من ذلك .*

*المشهد في المقبرة كان أكثر تأثيرا , حيث هرع عشرات الآلاف من المشيعين إلى مقبرة العود التي فتحت بوابتها الرئيسة المطلة على شارع البطحاء إضافة إلى البوابات الجانبية من الناحية الغربية , واحتشد المئات من المشيعين حول اللحد الذي سيدفن فيه جثمان الشيخ , وتسابق المشيعون في محاولة للمشاركة في وضع الجثمان داخل اللحد , وكان الازدحام شديدا عندما أراد الكثيرون المشاركة في عملية الدفن , وقام بعض طلبة العلم بمناصحة المشيعين للابتعاد قليلا حتى تتم عملية الدفن , وبصعوبة شديدة تم وضع الجثمان في اللحد والانتهاء من عملية الدفن , ليقف أبناء وإخوة وأقارب الشيخ الجبرين لتقبل العزاء بالقرب من مكان دفنه.*









*وتسابق الخيرون في تقديم الماء البارد على المشيعين الذين امتلأت بهم المقبرة في جانبيها العربي والجنوبي , واستمر المشهد داخل المقبرة حتى الساعة الثانية والنصف ظهرا .*

*وقد أجرى صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير مشعل بن عبد العزيز رئيس هيئة البيعة اتصالا هاتفيا من مقر إقامته في أوروبا بأسرة الفقيد أعرب سموه خلاله عن أحر تعازيه وصادق مواساته في الفقيد داعيا المولى عز وجل أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته ويسكنه فسيح جناته ويلهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان . كما أجرى عدد كبير من كبار المسئولين اتصالاتهم بأسرة الفقيد لتعزيتهم ومواساتهم في فقيد الأمة.*

*وأشار سموه إلى أنه بوفاة الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين فقدت الأمة الإسلامية عالماً كبيراً من علمائها.*

*ومن المواقف الغريبة في هذا المشهد المهيب , التصرف العجيب والمثير للغرابة من موظفين في صحة البيئة , بمنطقة الرياض , الذين قاموا بمصادرة كاميرات الصحفيين , بأسلوب جاف فظ , لا ينم عن وعي ولا إدراك بدور الصحفي في نقل هذا المشهد الإنساني المؤثر , وحضور هذه الحشود للمشاركة في تشييع عالم من ابرز علماء الأمة , وينقلون بعدساتهم صورة حقيقية لحب الناس وإجلالهم لعلمائهم , ودور العالم في التأثير في هذه الجموع , وتلاحم الجموع مع العلماء الربانيين.*

*فقد قاموا بمصادرة كاميرات العديد من الصحفيين والمصورين , ورفضوا تماما تدخل بعض طلبة العلم الذين ناصحوهم أن الإعلامي يقوم بدوره وينقل الصورة الصادقة للمشهد الحاشد , وكان لسان حال موظفي "صحة البيئة" يقول " لا أحد يتدخل ..التعليمات المهندس تؤكد على ذلك", ورفض موظفي "صحة البيئة" تسليم الكاميرات للصحفيين إلا بعد انتهاء مراسم الدفن وترك المشيعين المقبرة , في الوقت الذين تركوا الهواة يصورون بجولاتهم كما يريدون , وكان لسان حالهم يقول "تصوير الإعلاميين حرام ..وتصوير الهواة حلال" , وهو أمر من المؤكد لن يقبله المسئولين في صحة البيئة.*

*وجنازة العلامة الشيخ الجبريين والمشهد الرهيب يذكرنا بمقولة احد أئمة المسلمين "بيننا وبينهم الجنائز".*

*رحم الله العلامة الجبرين واسكنه فسيح جناته والهم أهله وذويه وطلابه ومحبوه الصبر والسلوان.*


منقول

----------


## العطاب الحميري

رحم الله الإمام ابن جبرين...
لما رأيت جنازته تذكرت ما قاله أحد الأئمة :(بيننا وبين أهل البدع يوم الجنائز)

----------

